# IGF-1 and cousin DES (1-3) IGF-1



## K1 (Sep 7, 2011)

excerpt from: Chemical Muscle Enhancement
by: L. Rea

*IGF-1 (INSULIN-LIKE GROWTH FACTOR-1)*

Reported Characteristics
Drug Class: Growth Factor
Average Reported Dosage: 60-1000mcg daily
Water Retention: Diet dependent

IGF-1 is naturally produced in the liver as a result of GH (Growth Hormone) metabolism in the presence of insulin. Muscle tissue can also produce IGF-1 by way of an intracellular response. In fact, one of the benefits of training sets that result in an intense burn, or stretch position training, is the production of natural IGF-1. It is also a side effect of oral 17-ALFA ALKYLATED STEROIDS, which cause a higher release of IGF-1 from the liver. IGF-1 receptors exist throughout muscles and organs such as the heart, spleen, small intestines, and kidneys with a higher concentration of receptors exerting effects upon organs. IGF-1 is extremely anabolic, far more so than GH or Insulin.

Recombinant IGF-1 (genetically engineered) was reported to be effective when injected intramuscularly because it causes localized growth. This was the most popular method, and the agreed wisest for the most part. The drug has a half-life of about 10 minutes, and if it is or has been bound to IGF -BP-3, (INSULIN GROWTH FACTOR BINDING PROTEIN) the half- life is extended to about 12 hours. Pro's often stacked Insulin and/or GH with IGF-1 because IGF-1 shuts off natural GH production and GH causes Insulin resistance. IGF-1 is often referred to as Pro-insulin because it counteracts Insulin resistance and interacts with insulin. But this would actually be an untrue term for IGF-1.

IGF-1 can have all the side effect of GH or insulin use with an added negative: gastrointestinal (GI) growth. This is due to a higher number of IGF-1 receptors being located in the GI tract as compared to skeletal muscle. The latter has more GH receptors. This explains much of the bloat seen in pro bodybuilders of late.

IGF-1 is not stable in synthetic forms. A loud noise, shaking a vial, and sudden heat changes can render it nothing more than a bunch of expensive amino acids. Picture a piece of string folded up in a specific shape and held in that shape by a few fibers. This is what an amino acid sequence for GH or IGF-1 looks like, but the IGF-1 sequence has only 2 fibers keeping the active shape. The strand or string is a specific amino acid sequence. The shaping fibers holding the active shape are called disulfide bridges. Change the folding or break a bridge and the IGF-1 no longer fits into its receptor-site. Like a key must have a specific shape to actuate its lock, so must a drug have the right shape to actuate its receptor. Again, this explains the common noted necessity of careful preparation and site-specific injection (into the muscle group trained that day) when IGF-1 was administered.

Common stacks have been 0.25-0.50-mg of GH per KG of body weight stacked with 60-1000mcg of IGF-1 divided into 2-5 daily injections. Many had reported improved lean mass gains by combining both with insulin and high androgen AAS (Such as testosterone or orals such as DIANABOL and /or ANADROL-50) for 4-8 weeks. Many simply injected 40-mcg of IGF-1 directly into the muscle group trained that day after training. It is important to note that IGF-1 can cause hypoglycemia and blood sugar monitoring was considered paramount by most.

*The reader should note that igf-1 has been used clinically on children at dosages of over 3-7mg daily. That is 3,000-7,000 mcg a day! No negative side effects were recorded, though none were expected? Of course. The point being is that the 40-100 mcg of igf-1 used by athletes is most likely insufficient, yet very expensive. However, the results some individuals have realized through igf-1 use are amazing. I Have personally noted amazing new growth as a result of past igf-1 administration. However it is important that readers realize that long term negative side effects have not been well studied. Anything that possesses genetic altering potential has equally negative potential as well.

*DES (1-3) IGF-1 (NOT THE SAME AS IGF-1)*

Most athletes have heard of IGF-1 (Insulin like growth factor-1) and the amazing anabolic effects it has been reported to have upon protein based tissue such as muscle. Des (1-3) IGF-1 is over 10 times (1000%) more anabolic than IGF-1. Now that is amazing!!

IGF-1 is actually produced from both Insulin and growth hormone in the liver and other tissues. IGF-1 is made up of 70 amino acids in a chain. Well, when a clever chemist removes the last 3 amino acids in the IGF-1 chain (the N-terminal tri-peptide) it becomes Des (1-3) IGF-1 and 1000% plus more anabolic. Why? IGF-1 circulates through our blood stream and tissue 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. Unfortunately, most of the IGF-1 is inactive because it is bound by another protein called (get this) IGF-1 Binding Protein-3, or IGF-1-BP-3 for short. Since bound hormones can not fit into and trigger a receptor-site, the majority of circulating and muscle IGF-1 can not trigger an anabolic stimulus. Like tons of cellulite in a porno movie (who watches those?) there is little good stuff happening. However, when IGF-1 is altered and becomes Des (1-3) IGF-1 the binding protein IGF-1-BP-3 can not bind to it and it is totally active. Another reason Des (1-3) IGF-1 is so potent is its unique ability to fit into lactic acid altered IGF-1 receptor sites. (YUP) When we train we burn carbohydrates as a fuel to make cellular ATP. When cells switch to this ATP pathway, the by-product is Lactic Acid. This is of course the cause of most of the burn we feel during intense or higher rep sets. Well, the lactic acid build-up is called acidosis, and it destroys the shape of some receptor-sites for period of time. Therefore some anabolic/anti-catabolic hormones have difficulty merging with their respective receptor- site and triggering a response (such as even unbound IGF-1). Not so with Des (1-3) IGF- 1, the super growth factor. It fits into the IGF-1 receptor-site even after acidosis. Des (1- 3) IGF-1 is unbound, over 10 times more potent than IGF-1, and it picks receptor-site locks. Too bad it has only a few minute active-life.

Did you know that our body's make Des (1-3) IGF-1 naturally? Most un-informed individuals claim other wise, but it is true. When an athlete trains lactic acid builds up in muscle tissue. As we know, there is always IGF-1 / GH present in the blood stream and tissues (including muscle) from prior work-outs and other metabolic factors. That lactic acid burn triggers IGF-1/GH secretion from both prior and present work-outs. Unfortunately, lactic acid destroys some of the IGF-1 present in muscles being trained. But wait, this is good too!

Lactic acid also cuts (truncates) the last 3 amino acids off the 70 amino acid chain of "some" of the surviving IGF-1 and creates Des (I-3) IGF-1. So acidosis increases GH/IGF-1 production in the liver, "unbinds" IGF-1 locally in the muscle being trained (burned), destroys some of the IGF-1, and converts some IGF-1 into Des (I-3) IGF-1. Huh, good deal. And the synthetic form of this super anabolic stuff is beginning to show up on the black market more frequently.


----------

